# Another Cockapoo heading for Scotland



## rubenthedog (Jan 3, 2012)

Well we've just taken the plunge and put our deposit down for our first Cockapoo. Still not chosen the pup, but we have the choice of 4 chocolate boys at Rosedale Doodles. Hopefully getting pictures emailed up to us over the weekend.

Should hopefully be picking him up in about 3 weeks.

We've got an 11 year old Chocolate lab, so its going to be interesting to see how he copes with a new puppy in the house.

We also have 2 cats. Can any of you out there advise how it was integrating puppies with cats?

Our new puppies mother is a Chocolate show cocker called Spot and the father is a chocolate miniature poodle called George. It would be interesting to know if anyone out there has puppy form a previous litter.


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

Ooooh Congratulations 

Hello from near Falkirk <waves>


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

hey im from cumbernauld. 


cant wait for photos. do you have a name in mind yet.


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Here are 2 rosedale cockapoos belonging to friends,the first(coco) has the same dad different mum but im not sure about the second ( buddy) x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi & welcome! How exciting  Another beautiful choccie cockapoo 
Would love to see pictures! When will you be choosing your boy? & would love to hear any name suggestions?
What is your lab called? I assume the names will have to sound good together? 
Bet you can't wait! Can't help with cats i'm afraid, although some people have the experience, try a search through the threads & see if you can find one about cats & dogs, i'm sure there was one


----------



## Karrie (Sep 23, 2011)

How lovely 

We're in West Lothian and brought our puppy home on Thursday. We have a 12 year old Border Collie and we'd made a lot of effort making sure they had their own space (crate, puppy panels etc but they are getting on so well. I really didn't think the old boy would be so good, he's pretty indifferent to other dogs as a rule and is very much my husband's dog (we thought jealousy would be a major issue) 

We've got a 3 1/2 year old cat. She's been curious but a little nervous. We've given her escape routes! and a higher up perch so she can watch without having to worry. So far so good. All three were on the same couch this afternoon. 



Hope your wait doesn't drag.


----------



## puppylove (Jul 25, 2011)

Hello and welcome from Bearsden. Looking forward to seeing pictures of your new boy when you get him.


----------



## rubenthedog (Jan 3, 2012)

Our lab is called Ruben, the favourite name for the puppy is Cooper. 

Other names in the frame are: Dexter, Baxter & Jack

The wait is dragging already, really looking forward to getting the photos so we can choose our puppy


----------



## rubenthedog (Jan 3, 2012)

there seems to be a lot of scottish cockapoos on the board wish there were more breeders up here


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

rubenthedog said:


> there seems to be a lot of scottish cockapoos on the board wish there were more breeders up here


lol yeas thea are more and more cockapoo owners joining the forum, unfortumnetly we are all very spred out. i work at a kennel and have only seen three cockapoos at the kennal but we have loads of labradoodals on our books.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Ooo I like Cooper & Baxter  Can't decide which goes better with Ruben though hmm.


----------



## rubenthedog (Jan 3, 2012)

what kennels do you work at?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

crowbank kennels been their for about 5 years now.


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

Crowbank were the kennels we used with the collies. They seemed really nice and staff were good. Would be about 7 or 8 years ago tho so before you worked there.


----------



## rubenthedog (Jan 3, 2012)

not tried Crowbank before, used South Bothwell kennels, near Salsburgh & Woodhall.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

what were your collies names, 2 of the origonal staff are still there.


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

Zak and Itsy. They went in together and they may remember them because Itsy was a tempermental wee madam who grumped at Zak a lot and I made a point of really asking them not to separate them if she did it as she couldnt cope on her own. Couldnt live with Zak but couldnt live without him either. Zak was a bigger black collie with a white face and Itsy smaller and almost all black except for a sprinkle of talcum on her nose. They were in a couple of times for a week each time while we went to Malta.

I'm trying to work back to when they were last in. It was just before John and I got together so that would be March 2004 and the previous May. The booking would have been under the name Wilson.

Well if we dont have a Scottish meet I can get to you may get to see the dogs as I liked the kennels and it was the one I was planning on using again. Not that we have any holidays planned but I always live in hope. We will prob do a caravan park where we can take the doods next spring.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

the kennels are up for sale, so i dont know exactly how long i will be their for. sad as i do enjoy it but i understand my boss is wanting to retier as living at the kennels you dont get to shut off.


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

Oh thats a shame. Whoever buys it will hopefully want to keep you all on as good reliable staff are hard to get and keep.


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Hi from Perthshire, a chocolate cockapoo will be lovely! You will never look back, my Maggie is a brilliant dog! Big softie. Emma x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm in Dunbar, welcome to you and Cooper (read other thread first)


----------

